# Here is the poppy tutorial



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

I hope that these pictures will help you to make the poppies I put in yesterday. Send me PM if you wish to write to me I do not promise I can meet all request so please understand I am a very busy person will so many classes I have through 6 days of the week some days two classes . Thanks 

Benita Perth W Australia


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you - this will be fun to try


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

Thank you. I'm bookmarking it right now. They are lovely.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Mejarrett said:


> Thank you. I'm bookmarking it right now. They are lovely.


By the way where are you from Wales? England?


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

ljsb3 said:


> Thank you - this will be fun to try


What does MN stand for ?


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks. My crochet skills are limited, so the photos will really help.


----------



## MiniHawHaw (Mar 22, 2013)

MN stands for Minnisota


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you, these are lovely.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

thank you


----------



## Nananuk (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you! I've bookmarked it for future project!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you for this tutorial
Hannet


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks so much. We just said the other day, that we will plant poppies. They are my favorite flower. Now I can make poppies, too.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Bookmarking this one. Thanks


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

benita1945 said:


> What does MN stand for ?


Minnesota - in the US


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for this one!


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

Would you happen to have a design to make the leafs, please?


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

Very good job on tutorial


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

fourbyin said:


> Very good job on tutorial


Thanks Benita


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

marylikestosew said:


> Would you happen to have a design to make the leafs, please?


Will do this sometime when I have a free moment as now I am pretty busy
Benita
You can go to Youtube and put down Poppy flower leaves .


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Thank you for your instructions. Very pretty.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

benita1945 said:


> I hope that these pictures will help you to make the poppies I put in yesterday. Send me PM if you wish to write to me I do not promise I can meet all request so please understand I am a very busy person will so many classes I have through 6 days of the week some days two classes . Thanks
> 
> Benita Perth W Australia


WOW.. well Im not one who requested but want to THANK YOU for doing this. You are another that makes this such a great group.


----------



## 1kathyr (Oct 20, 2014)

Thank you! You took very clear pictures and I appreciate it!


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you, I'll give it a try. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

I am glad that everyone is doing this or bookmarking the tutorial . I will put others in when I can find time. It really makes me very happy to know that the gift I have can make many you achieve your goal. You all are my ONE BIG CRAFT CLASS around the world and I love you all for looking in 
Benita from Perth W Aust


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the tutorial.will give it a go


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

very good tutorial. Thank you


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for the tutorial. Your pics make it seem easy. Will definitely wear mine with pride.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

These are amazing. Thank you so much.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you Benita for taking the time to put this into picture form. I have made the knitted poppies, but now I can make at least one that is crocheted.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hannelore said:


> Thank you Benita for taking the time to put this into picture form. I have made the knitted poppies, but now I can make at least one that is crocheted.


We will be travelling that way next year so I hope to be able to meet up with you and have a cuppa .
Benita Perth WA


----------



## Robyn Porter (Jul 10, 2011)

You are so amazingly patient to take pictures with every step! I know that's how it's to be done, but golly jeekers, that's gotta be tough to do! I know I would forget something along the way. My hat is off to you!

Thank you so much for this tutorial. What a lovely bouquet these poppies make. Can't wait to try them!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you so much I will use this tutorial as I love poppies.


----------



## seedytoe (Jul 31, 2013)

We have the 100th anniversary today of the Anzac troops leaving Australia for WW1. There have been knitted/crochet poppies produced by the hundred/thousands even to commemorate the event. For many young men, Albany in Western Australia was the last they saw of their homeland.


----------



## craftbits (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

That was very kind of you to take the time to share all those informative pictures. Thanks for your generosity.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your kind remarks 
Benita


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you for sharing, i have book marked it and i will be making some for next year.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you for this pattern :thumbup:


----------



## tinkercat (Oct 21, 2014)

this is wonderful, thank you :thumbup:


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

Thank you these are lovely!


----------

